
Air Force Shoots Down [Unresponsive] Drone Over Afghanistan - chaostheory
http://www.popsci.com/military-aviation-amp-space/article/2009-09/when-drones-go-wild-air-force-shoots-them-down?page=
======
TrevorJ
"If communications cannot be restored and the failsafe measures fail (as they
appear to have here), current drones lack remote-kill or self-destruct
mechanisms"

Yikes. Jamming seems to be a pretty big vulnerability for unmanned vehicles in
general. I wonder how they account this.

